# Which do you like best?



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I was wondering if you guys would rank these 4 does based on who has the better conformation. If you could point out any strengths or weakness I would really appreciate it. These does were between 6 months to a year old when these pictures were taken.

First is Jasper.









Second is Freya









Third is Flicka









And number 4


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd rank them:

1st:Jasper
2nd: Flicka
3rd: number 4
4th: Freya

I'll try critique them sometime soonish


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like we're dealing with two different breeds...Jasper looks pygmy, while the other three look more ND. Judging her simply as a goat, I like Jasper's sturdy build and relatively long rump. She looks like she's built for business. And she does indeed look like a polished jasper stone.

Looking at the other three as NDs: Flicka is so elegant and feminine, especially in the modelling of her head and neck, and her coat is sleek and beautiful. Good brisket, but a bit short and steep in the rump. Maybe a bit of a dip in the chine, and not overly long in the body, but she looks to have a good barrel and body capacity. 
Number four looks like a younger version of Flicka--her daughter? 
Freya...I rank her last, not through any great fault of her own...her body is short, and her withers are not well developed...she just doesn't have a certain _je ne sais quoi_, "grace and style", can't put my finger on it. I'll let Cedar Point put into words, what I cannot.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^Thanks for your input. Jasper is a full blood Nigerian Dwarf (all of them are) and triple registered. She is built like a tank though and she knows it. Only my herd queen can deal with her. Lol

Number four is a litter mate of Flicka. She just hasn't been named yet. 

All four does have the same sire.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

That's amazing, that they're all at a minimum half sisters. Chalk and cheese. If it's not a bother, would you mind posting pictures of the parents? Not doubting you; it would just be a useful object lesson in how the same buck can get such different results with different does...genetics are a fascinating but not fully comprehensible topic to me!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the sire

















Freya's dam









Flicka and number 4's dam









I don't have a picture of Jasper's dam  But her name is Deb P's Maybe It's Maybelline

Edit: pictures courtesy of Emerald C Ranch


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you, LadySecret. You can really see how he's leveled the dams' backs in their daughters, and probably given them his brisket as well. And it looks like Jasper gets her colouring from him, though not his brisket. If I weren't going cross-eyed from staring at the screen, I could probably make note of more. In my not terribly educated opinion, it looks like he has made improvements overall. How about you--are you happy with his contributions?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh yes I'm very happy with his daughters that I brought home. I don't own him or the dams... They are also some of the sweetest goats I've ever bought. Freya kept following me around wanting me to pet her. So naturally I had to bring her home too. They never went through that skittish I don't know you phase.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Just gonna say I like Jasper the best.
I'm not going to critique goats on any other threads though until I finish the ones on the Learning to critique thread.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Looks like we're dealing with two different breeds...Jasper looks pygmy, while the other three look more ND. Judging her simply as a goat, I like Jasper's sturdy build and relatively long rump. She looks like she's built for business. And she does indeed look like a polished jasper stone.
> 
> Looking at the other three as NDs: Flicka is so elegant and feminine, especially in the modelling of her head and neck, and her coat is sleek and beautiful. Good brisket, but a bit short and steep in the rump. Maybe a bit of a dip in the chine, and not overly long in the body, but she looks to have a good barrel and body capacity.
> Number four looks like a younger version of Flicka--her daughter?
> Freya...I rank her last, not through any great fault of her own...her body is short, and her withers are not well developed...she just doesn't have a certain _je ne sais quoi_, "grace and style", can't put my finger on it. I'll let Cedar Point put into words, what I cannot.


She is definitely not Pygmy... Pygmies look like this


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^Yes she's not a Pygmy. She's just a very stout nigerian dwarf.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I like jasper best. Then freya? The orange/cream girl. Then number 4, then flicka


----------

